# vos (vosotros) el vos reverencial



## Sandro Amancio

Quiero preguntar lo siguiente, por si alguien, seguramente en España, puede hacerme el favor de responder: ¿Es posible que el pronombre *vosotros* sea usado *también* para referirse a *una sola persona*? Tengo casi la seguridad de haber oído en la radio, la televisión española o en el cine, que alguien se dirige *a otro* (hombre o mujer) y emplea el pronombre *vosotros*. _Ejemplo_: El animador de un programa de concurso pregunta a *un *concursante: _"¿Cómo os gustaría a _*vosotros*_ comenzar el juego?"_ o _"¿Qué pensáis _*vosotros*_ de... tal o cual cosa?"_. Tengo perfectamente claro que *vosotros* (ustedes) *corresponde a la segunda persona del plural*. Pero, insisto, me parece que la costumbre en buena parte de España, emplea el *vosotros* también para la *segunda persona del singular* (tú o usted). ¿Què hay de cierto? Un millón de gracias.


----------



## Agró

Absolutamente no. Nunca he oído ese uso en ningún ámbito o circunstancia.


----------



## Áristos

No hay nada de cierto. En España nadie dice eso (al menos yendo sobrio y cuerdo).

Saludos,


----------



## patefe

Supongo que quieres que te contesten los nativos pero recientemente me estoy ocupando con traducir un libro de Arturo Perez Reverte quien es un escritor espanol. Es un escritor contemporaneo pero la historia que cuenta se desarrolla en el siglo 18 y sus protagonistas cuando quieren referirse a una sola persona, siempre utilizan vosotros en lugar de Usted pero nunca en lugar de 'tu'. Pero en el habla cotidiana nunca lo escuche.


----------



## jaxavi

Podría ser que hayas confundido "voseo" con "vosotros"? 
En algunos paises de latinoamerica se usa "vos" en lugar de "tu". 
Por ejemplo,
"Cuantos años tenés vos?"


----------



## zumac

No soy experto en el tema, pero mis familiares, que son de España, suelen usar vosotros en vez de tú.

Unos ejemplos en el hogar, que se lo dirigen a una sola persona.
Siempre dejáis las cosas sin recoger.
¿Por qué no ayudáis a poner la mesa?
¿Cómo es posible que lo véis y no lo recojéis?

Yo siempre interpreto este uso de vosotros en vez de tú como una manera de suavizar el asunto al no dirigirse dirrectamente a la persona usando "tú."

Saludos.


----------



## Áristos

patefe said:


> Supongo que quieres que te contesten los nativos pero recientemente me estoy ocupando de traducir un libro de Arturo Perez Reverte quien es un escritor espanol. Es un escritor contemporaneo pero la historia que cuenta se desarrolla en el siglo 18 y sus protagonistas cuando quieren referirse a una sola persona, siempre utilizan vosotros en lugar de Usted pero nunca en lugar de 'tu'. Pero en el habla cotidiana nunca lo escuche.



¿Estás seguro de eso? Mira que me suena muy raro. ¿No usará _vuesa merced_, o _vos_, en vez de _vosotros_? 
Jamás vi en ningún libro antiguo que para dirigirse a una persona se le diga "vosotros", y me cuesta creer que mi paisano murciano Arturo Pérez-Reverte lo diga tal cual en su novela ("Alatriste", supongo).




zumac said:


> No soy experto en el tema, pero mis familiares, que son de España, suelen usar vosotros en vez de tú.
> 
> Unos ejemplos en el hogar, que se lo dirigen a una sola persona.
> Siempre dejáis las cosas sin recoger.
> ¿Por qué no ayudáis a poner la mesa?
> ¿Cómo es posible que lo véis y no lo recojéis?
> 
> Yo siempre interpreto este uso de vosotros en vez de tú como una manera de suavizar el asunto al no dirigirse dirrectamente a la persona usando "tú."
> 
> Saludos.



Pero no nos confundamos, no es lo mismo.

Lo que tú explicas es una manera de decirle a una persona que esa persona y otras (por lo tanto, "vosotros") hacen o no hacen algo.
Si yo estoy solo con mi madre, no hay nadie más en la sala, y ella quiere decirme algo referente a mí y a mis hermanos, me dirá "vosotros...", porque yo formo parte de ese colectivo, de ese "vosotros". Pero eso no quiere decir que mi madre se dirija a mí, como individuo, usando el plural.

Si tus familiares españoles te dicen a ti "Siempre dejáis las cosas sin recoger" no están hablando de ti en forma plural. Cuando dice "dejáis" se refiere a ti y a otras personas. Pero como tú eres el único que está delante en ese momento, pues te lo dicen a ti.
Así que no creas que es porque quieren suavizar el asunto, como dices. Si quisieran dirigirse a ti exclusivamente, por algo que sólo tú has hecho, no te dirían "vosotros". Te dirían "tú". "¿Por qué siempre dejas las cosas sin recoger, zumac?" 

Creo que ha quedado suficientemente claro: es España no usamos "vosotros" para dirigirnos a una sola persona, como dijo Agró, *"en ningún ámbito o circunstancia".*


----------



## zumac

Áristos said:


> ¿Estás seguro de eso? Mira que me suena muy raro. ¿No usará _vuesa merced_, o _vos_, en vez de _vosotros_?
> Jamás vi en ningún libro antiguo que para dirigirse a una persona se le diga "vosotros", y me cuesta creer que mi paisano murciano Arturo Pérez-Reverte lo diga tal cual en su novela ("Alatriste", supongo).
> 
> Pero no nos confundamos, no es lo mismo.
> 
> Lo que tú explicas es una manera de decirle a una persona que esa persona y otras (por lo tanto, "vosotros") hacen o no hacen algo.
> Si yo estoy solo con mi madre, no hay nadie más en la sala, y ella quiere decirme algo referente a mí y a mis hermanos, me dirá "vosotros...", porque yo formo parte de ese colectivo, de ese "vosotros". Pero eso no quiere decir que mi madre se dirija a mí, como individuo, usando el plural.
> 
> Si tus familiares españoles te dicen a ti "Siempre dejáis las cosas sin recoger" no están hablando de ti en forma plural. Cuando dice "dejáis" se refiere a ti y a otras personas. Pero como tú eres el único que está delante en ese momento, pues te lo dicen a ti.
> Así que no creas que es porque quieren suavizar el asunto, como dices. Si quisieran dirigirse a ti exclusivamente, por algo que sólo tú has hecho, no te dirían "vosotros". Te dirían "tú". "¿Por qué siempre dejas las cosas sin recoger, zumac?"
> 
> Creo que ha quedado suficientemente claro: es España no usamos "vosotros" para dirigirnos a una sola persona, como dijo Agró, *"en ningún ámbito o circunstancia".*


Buenísima explicación, amigo Áristos. 
Tiene que ser como dices. Me están hablando a mi solo, pero se están refiriendo a varios, aunque no presentes.

Ayer le dije a mi mujer que ella decía vosotros en vez de tú. Lo negó rotundamente, diciendo que yo lo estaba mal interpretando.

Veo que yo estaba equivocado. Muchas gracias por tu aclaración.

Saludos.


----------



## MarX

Puede ser que se trata del voseo reverencial.

Lo escucháis por ejemplo en las películas "Labirinto del Fauno" o "Borgias".

Saludos


----------



## Juan Alek

Áristos;6624548 
Lo que tú explicas es una manera de decirle a una persona que esa persona y otras (por lo tanto said:
			
		

> Bueno, es la misma manera como se usa el "ustedes" cuando alguien habla a solas con al "representante" de un colectivo.
> 
> Más bien, *a la inversa* he visto que algunos españoles emplean el "tú" en lugar del "vosotros" hablando a un grupo, como para enfatizar que habla a cada uno de ellos, creo que esto no es muy usual en América Latina.


----------



## ramonunodos

I have read now two different stories where someone gives a vos command to a singular audience.
Ex (from a play):
'Abuelo: dadme la benedición.'
here, a youth is talking to his grandfather, who is a pastor/priest. why does he use 'dad'? I have seen this now in several stories, and it is always toward a pastor, priest, or other religious figure. these stories are also rather old, so that might have something to do with it.

muchas gracias!


----------



## micafe

Yes, the fact that they are old have a lot to do with it.

It was the way people addressed religious figures, as you say. 

Today, it's very seldom used, only with God and never in the spoken language.


----------



## eventer289

Think of it the same way as "vuestro merced." It's just used to show respect.


----------



## caniho

ramonunodos said:


> I have read now two different stories where someone gives a vos command to a singular audience.
> Ex (from a play):
> 'Abuelo: dadme la benedición.'
> here, a youth is talking to his grandfather, who is a pastor/priest. why does he use 'dad'? I have seen this now in several stories, and it is always toward a pastor, priest, or other religious figure. these stories are also rather old, so that might have something to do with it.
> 
> muchas gracias!



I've never heard such a thing before, maybe it's an old use. By the way, vos and vosotros are two different pronouns. The former is used in Spanish, the latter in some countries of South America.

Abuelo = Grandfather.


----------



## mhp

I am somewhat surprised by caniho's reply. It is true that this form of address is not used in everyday speech in Spain, except perhaps in an attempt to sound funny or archaic. But I was under the impression that anyone recognizes this as an archaic or a super polite form of address. Anyway, this form of address is quite common in period movies and literature. For example, translations of Harry Potter books are full of this sort of constructions when addressing Voldemort:

—Os aseguro, mi señor, de que ...
—Sí, mi señor, tenéis razón.
etc.

From the DPD:Voseo reverencial. Consiste en el uso de _vos_  para dirigirse con especial reverencia a la segunda persona gramatical,  tanto del singular como del plural. Esta fórmula de tratamiento de tono  elevado, común en épocas pasadas, solo se emplea hoy con algunos grados  y títulos, en actos solemnes, o en textos literarios que reflejan el  lenguaje de otras épocas. _Vos_ es la forma de sujeto (_vos decís_) y de término de preposición (_a vos digo_), mientras que _os_ es la forma de complemento directo (_os vi) _y de complemento indirecto sin preposición (_os digo_). El verbo va siempre en segunda persona del plural, aunque nos dirijamos a un solo interlocutor: _«Han luchado, añadió dirigiéndose a Tarradellas, _[...] _por mantenerse fieles a las instituciones que vos representáis»_ (GaCandau _Madrid-Barça_ [Esp. 1996]). Como posesivo se emplea la forma _vuestro: Admiro vuestra valentía, señora_.  Los adjetivos referidos a la persona o personas a quienes nos dirigimos  han de establecer la concordancia correspondiente en género y número: _Vos, don Pedro, sois caritativo; Vos, bellas damas, sois ingeniosas._​


----------



## caniho

mhp said:


> I am somewhat surprised by caniho's reply. It is true that this form of address is not used in everyday speech in Spain, except perhaps in an attempt to sound funny or archaic. But I was under the impression that anyone recognizes this as an archaic or a super polite form of address. Anyway, this form of address is quite common in period movies and literature. For example, the translation of Harry Potter books are full of this sort of constructions when addressing Voldemort:
> 
> —Os aseguro, mi señor, de que ...
> —Sí, mi señor, tenéis razón.
> etc.
> 
> From the DPD:Voseo reverencial. Consiste en el uso de _vos_  para dirigirse con especial reverencia a la segunda persona gramatical,  tanto del singular como del plural. Esta fórmula de tratamiento de tono  elevado, común en épocas pasadas, solo se emplea hoy con algunos grados  y títulos, en actos solemnes, o en textos literarios que reflejan el  lenguaje de otras épocas. _Vos_ es la forma de sujeto (_vos decís_) y de término de preposición (_a vos digo_), mientras que _os_ es la forma de complemento directo (_os vi) _y de complemento indirecto sin preposición (_os digo_). El verbo va siempre en segunda persona del plural, aunque nos dirijamos a un solo interlocutor: _«Han luchado, añadió dirigiéndose a Tarradellas, _[...] _por mantenerse fieles a las instituciones que vos representáis»_ (GaCandau _Madrid-Barça_ [Esp. 1996]). Como posesivo se emplea la forma _vuestro: Admiro vuestra valentía, señora_.  Los adjetivos referidos a la persona o personas a quienes nos dirigimos  han de establecer la concordancia correspondiente en género y número: _Vos, don Pedro, sois caritativo; Vos, bellas damas, sois ingeniosas._​



You're absolutely right, I was confused by the title of the post. It's not an use of vosotros, and it has nothing to do with specifically addressing a priest.  It's probably a case of the older vos as you say.


----------



## Frank Furt

Today it is still used when adressing to the royal family in Spain...

The same, old tradition


----------



## mhp

Frank Furt said:


> Today it is still used when [addressing] to the royal family in Spain...
> 
> The same, old tradition



Probably true, if you knew ahead of time and had practiced what you were going to say. Personally, if I saw Juan Carlos in an elevator in _el Corte Inglés_, I'd probably address him as _usted_: 
_
Perdone, ¿es usted el Rey?_

It would never occur to me to say:

_Perdonad, ¿sois vos el Rey? _

But given my foreign accent, I'd probably even get away with:

Jo, ¿eres tú?


----------



## Frank Furt

It is sais that Juan Carlos is very "campechano", so he probably would'nt mind your "Jo, ¿eres tú?" 

By the way: campechano = unpretentious

Sometimes I think the word "campechano" is only used to describe the King of Spain, and nobody else uses it!


----------



## ramonunodos

muchas gracias! so, i take it that 'usted' has come to replace 'vosotros' in common speech as a show of respect?


----------



## caniho

ramonunodos said:


> muchas gracias! so, i take it that 'usted' has come to replace 'vosotros' in common speech as a show of respect?



No. As I said earlier, we are not talking about vosotros in this thread, it's just vos. So, usted ended up replacing vos in this respect. As far as I know, vosotros has never been used as a polite form.


----------



## ramonunodos

i see. thank you caniho


----------



## micafe

eventer289 said:


> Think of it the same way as "vuestr*a* merced." It's just used to show respect.



En tiempos de la Colonia se solía decir "vuesa merced"

Todavía hoy, en algunas partes de Colombia, como en Bogotá y sus alrededores, se usa mucho decir "Su Merced", pronunciado "Su Mercé", en vez de "usted".


----------



## eventer289

Voseo is something similar to vosotros, but "vos" is used to mean "tú." Commands drop the "d" off the end (and the stem doesn´t change) and the accent goes on the last syllable of the verb.

Examples of commands

sentáte 

decíme 

prestáme

coméselo

etc.

Examples of present tense (accent on last syllable, non stemchanging)

Vos sos mi amigo.

¿Querés ir a la playa conmigo?

Vos escribís muy bien.

¿Qué tenés que hacer hoy?


----------



## Peterdg

Frank Furt said:


> By the way: campechano = unpretentious
> 
> Sometimes I think the word "campechano" is only used to describe the King of Spain, and nobody else uses it!


Well, Eduardo Mendoza does use it 

I sometimes think he uses every single word that exists in Spanish in his novels.


----------



## Frank Furt

I cannot remember which of Mendoza's plays "campechano" appears in, but I'm sure he refers to the King of Spain!!!!!!! XD


----------



## Peterdg

Frank Furt said:


> I cannot remember which of Mendoza's plays "campechano" appears in, but I'm sure he refers to the King of Spain!!!!!!! XD


It appears in  "La verdad sobre el caso Savolta", but I can't remember in which context but I know for sure that the current king does not play any role in the book (the story happens in the beginning of the 20th century).


----------

